# I'm Looking For Your Input (Help Me Help You)!!!



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

In an attempt to make the Photoshop Class as productive as possible, I 
would like to hear from each of you that are planning on attending(whether you will be able to make the final date or not).
If you would please respond here with what you would like 
to see me cover in the class.
Please be specific.  Saying "I'm a Rookie and don't know anything", DOES NOT HELP ME!! OR YOU.
 Example: If you would like to know how to get better at using the Clone Tool, then say, I want to know all the tricks for using the Clone Tool.
Example 2: If you would like to know how to get the grainy look out of your pics that
are taken at High ISO settings,
Ask to learn about noise reduction.

Thanks in advance for helping build an outline for the class.  It is my
desire that you take home as much (useful) information as possible.

P.S.  You are not limited in the amount of things you can list here.

The more the better!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to try to attend.
One question I have first is...
What do I need to bring?
Laptop, software?
If I need software, what is a good entry level, inexpensive version to start with?

My interest is general usage. I have not messed around with photoshop enough to know anything about using it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jason,  We will be focusing on Photoshop and I will try and stick to
techniques that will apply to all versions of Photoshop.
Some of the click through's may differ from version to version, but we will be able to translate between them.
As far as what I would recommend for a starter version is Photoshop Elements 7.
You can pick up a copy for 99 bucks anywhere and
79 bucks if you look hard enough.

Having a laptop to work with at the class will benefit you tremendously, but is not required.
I will have photos on a disk for everyone to download and work on.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 15, 2009)

Photoshop Elements 7 does a good job for most folks.  It will even run actions which are created in Photoshop.  Some of the new features in it are based on Photoshop actions for commonly performed tasks.  As DRB pointed out, they share some of the same functions, but the menus are different.  Hopefully, there be a few folks with some familiarity of PSE 7 that can help locate the right menu items to go along with DRB's tutorial.  We had some success figuring out some of the corresponding menus last year between PSE6 and Photoshop, but the guy running PSE6 just wasn't that familiar with the all the things that could be done.(Note, we won't mention his name.)  Last year's class was a big help to me.  It actually got me started using a few things that I had seen, but had no idea how they worked together.  I believe that have the photos available is going to be a big help.  Note taking works, but working on an actual photo brings it home.

My suggestion for a project would be improving an underexposed image.  This is a condition that a lot of photographers get, but it doesn't mean that the photo is lost.

Hoss


----------



## Mel (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a total newb, so anything you go over will be fantastic.  I'm more of a sit in the back and take it all in type.  So I'll absorb anything and everything...its all good with me. 

Noise reduction does sound interesting though.  Its the one thing I might understand a little about.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Photoshop Elements 7 does a good job for most folks.  It will even run actions which are created in Photoshop.  Some of the new features in it are based on Photoshop actions for commonly performed tasks.  As DRB pointed out, they share some of the same functions, but the menus are different.  Hopefully, there be a few folks with some familiarity of PSE 7 that can help locate the right menu items to go along with DRB's tutorial.  We had some success figuring out some of the corresponding menus last year between PSE6 and Photoshop, but the guy running PSE6 just wasn't that familiar with the all the things that could be done.(Note, we won't mention his name.)  Last year's class was a big help to me.  It actually got me started using a few things that I had seen, but had no idea how they worked together.  I believe that have the photos available is going to be a big help.  Note taking works, but working on an actual photo brings it home.
> 
> My suggestion for a project would be improving an underexposed image.  This is a condition that a lot of photographers get, but it doesn't mean that the photo is lost.
> 
> Hoss


Hoss,  This year I will be spending some time with PSE7 beforehand in an attempt to better understand the click throughs and features.
I have taken note of the under-exposed photo!!  Thanks!!!!



Mel said:


> I'm a total newb, so anything you go over will be fantastic.  I'm more of a sit in the back and take it all in type.  So I'll absorb anything and everything...its all good with me.
> 
> Noise reduction does sound interesting though.  Its the one thing I might understand a little about.


Gotcha covered Mel. Come on out and enjoy!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm another newb & I want to learn how to use the PSE 7 that I downloaded. I want to learn how to make my pic more clear & less grainy. Plus I would love to know how you used the desat on this photo http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=317618

That pic is awesome! !

I mostly want to focus on B&W's. Those are my fav.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I'm another newb & I want to learn how to use the PSE 7 that I downloaded. I want to learn how to make my pic more clear & less grainy. Plus I would love to know how you used the desat on this photo http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=317618
> 
> That pic is awesome! !
> 
> I mostly want to focus on B&W's. Those are my fav.


Thanks for the compliment!

Great suggestions and I will make it a point to cover some
tricks & techniques for B&W's and Partial Desaturations.

If you have a particular image you would like to apply this to, bring it with you.


----------



## flipman (Mar 15, 2009)

Have pse7 but have never used it, or any other photo apps, so anything that you teach about pse would help me. Its very kind of you to take the time to do something like this. Please let me know what the cost would be.  Thanks


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

flipman said:


> Have pse7 but have never used it, or any other photo apps, so anything that you teach about pse would help me. Its very kind of you to take the time to do something like this. Please let me know what the cost would be.  Thanks


Thanks Flipman! I have a little something planned for the folks that need a little boost to get started.

I'll start the Offical Sign-up Thread complete with all the
details as soon as I get them nailed down.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 15, 2009)

What I am most interested in is WORKFLOW and TECHNIQUES/TOOL useage.

It is always interesting for me to see someone start with a raw image & see how they process it to a "final" version.  Maybe start with a couple of different kinds of images, & then see how they are worked up?

There are usually at least 3 different ways to do the same thing in photoshop, so it is always neat to see how different people use different techniques to achieve a similar result or how people use different techniques in different situations.

I can't think of anything specific that I want to know...but I sure hope I can make it!


----------



## MURFF (Mar 15, 2009)

Really need to learn to make and control layers. Need to learn the desat mode. Could use help with building frames and sig lines for my shots. Oh yea cleaning up grainy  and blured shots. Shooting in raw or a large format then reducing it down for email or posting. Using digital backgrounds.

Just to name a couple. Thanks


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

rip18 said:


> What I am most interested in is WORKFLOW and TECHNIQUES/TOOL useage.
> 
> It is always interesting for me to see someone start with a raw image & see how they process it to a "final" version.  Maybe start with a couple of different kinds of images, & then see how they are worked up?
> 
> ...


I hope you can make it too.  You would be an asset to the class.
Gotcha on the workflow thing.



MURFF said:


> Really need to learn to make and control layers. Need to learn the desat mode. Could use help with building frames and sig lines for my shots. Oh yea cleaning up grainy  and blured shots. Shooting in raw or a large format then reducing it down for email or posting. Using digital backgrounds.
> 
> Just to name a couple. Thanks


Great response MURFF. I will doing be a section on:
Layers, Desat, noise reduction and I had also planned to spend some time on
Image size/Document size/pixel dimension and how they go together.
I had almost forgot about frames and sigs.  Thanks!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2009)

Desaturation and blur at high ISO settings.  I also would like to know how to put two pics together.  I saw one photo software program that is able to do it, and it looked cool.

Anyone who needs PSE7, let me know.  I will bring a copy for everyone to use the day of the class if i am able to make it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Desaturation and blur at high ISO settings.  I also would like to know how to put two pics together.  I saw one photo software program that is able to do it, and it looked cool.
> 
> Anyone who needs PSE7, let me know.  I will bring a copy for everyone to use the day of the class if i am able to make it.



11PYB, That is a very generous offer. If you would, after I post the date and start time, if you have any takers, please plan on taking care of the program download at some point before
the start time of the class.
This will ensure there are no distractions and everyone is up and running.

Thanks,


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> 11PYB, That is a very generous offer. If you would, after I post the date and start time, if you have any takers, please plan on taking care of the program download at some point before
> the start time of the class.
> This will ensure there are no distractions and everyone is up and running.
> 
> Thanks,



No problem so long as nobody brings a lousy MAC!!!  


PC only please.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> No problem so long as nobody brings a lousy MAC!!!
> 
> 
> PC only please.


That will get you to the back of the class real Quick


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> That will get you to the back of the class real Quick



No kidding??? MY wife is a mac fan too but i am not gonna ever become a traitor to my PC!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 57bronco (Mar 16, 2009)

I've just started with PSE7, anything will be of help, but starting in RAW, work flow and tools.


----------



## 57bronco (Mar 16, 2009)

Everyone needs to be careful using pirated copies of PS or any other program as far as that goes. Just a friendly note.
David


----------



## wolfess (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm also going to try to attend. It looks like most of the things that I need help on have been mentioned. I have alot of pictures that I need to work on.


----------

